# DIY and cheap fiber related stuff



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm starting this thread based on Franco's aka Rabbitgeek's thread about his cardboard churka http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=242011

If anyone has any really neat ideas for DIY tools and fiber related things please post them here. I think I will make this a sticky after a day or so but stickies have a tendency to not be looked at after awhile. Im open to opinions.

Okay everyone get creative and post you ideas here. Also post pictures if you can or a link to pictures.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I find a lot of things while searching for something else.

I'm not an accomplished spinner. But I understand the concept and have fun with the basics. Here is a basic spindle.

ROCK SPINDLE SITE
http://www.spindleandwheel.com/content/view/62/99/

You spin using a rock or a piece of wood. How basic is that?

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

How about a question? 

My drive belt broke. What can I use that I already have around the house? The groove in the wheel is smooth, and I've got some cotton yarn doing the job now, but it slips a bit. The old one was plastic of some sort. Ashford kiwi style spinning wheel. Single treadle.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

The recommended drive belt string is cotton seine twine, but I've used contractor's string, the kind for tying to stakes.

Or cotton "package" string, which is getting harder to find because of packing tape.

You can try putting some wax on the string to help it "stick" a little better. Turn the wheel and gently press a candle or piece of beeswax against the string as it turns.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco can you check that link for the rock spindle. I clicked on it and it is to a site with some good info but I didn't see the rock spindle.

Nellie, bees wax is recommended for drive belts. You only need a little bit, dont gunk it up or you will gunk up the grove. I doubt that paraffin wax will work. Bees wax remains sticky so the drive belt grips.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I checked that link before I posted it and I just checked it again.

The Kicker Spindle is the title of the page. 

The first picture is a wood block spindle. 
The second picture is the rock spindle with a bone attached.

The rest of the pictures demonstrate using the wood block spindle
but it's the same process for the rock spindle.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay now it's working. Last night when I clicked on it there was an article on spinning for color and pre-drafting rovings for the desired effect.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Nellie said:


> How about a question?
> 
> My drive belt broke. What can I use that I already have around the house? The groove in the wheel is smooth, and I've got some cotton yarn doing the job now, but it slips a bit. The old one was plastic of some sort. Ashford kiwi style spinning wheel. Single treadle.


I use pearl cotton, doubled & twisted - works like a charm.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Found this link to a youtube video
on using a Rock Spindle and living in the moment.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZlPpt9sh_4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZlPpt9sh_4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

ya'll have seen the tinkertoy niddy noddy I used untill i bought a "real" one....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I made a niddy noddy out of pvc. My lovely wife bought one made from wood too.
Search yahoo for "make pvc niddy noddy" to get a bunch of sites.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the beeswax tip! It worked great!

I don't have a niddy noddy, I just use my hand and elbow.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I used to have a pvc niddy that I won as a door prize. It was made by Babe's. I really liked it a lot but gifted it to a friend who I had taught how to spin. I really liked the bit of velcro that was stuck on the upright for holding the yarn.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Another Do-It-Yourself bargain!
Loxosceles - $15 Wool Combs (Some Assembly Required)
Do it yourself wool combs, if you have a little woodworking talent
http://blog.loxosceles.org/posts/1147125661.shtml


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

A website with lots of Do it yourself ideas for fiber tools
is Carolyn's Books'n'Crafty Bits
http://kero1au.tripod.com/

There are short articles with links to other articles 
about DIY fiber projects. Topics include:
Drop Spindles | Fibre Prep 1 | Fibre Prep 2 | Carding with your fingers | Dyeing with Food Dyes | Spindling 1 | Spindling 2 | Alternative Spinning Tools | DIY Wheels & More | Weaving Tools? | Card Weaving | Useful Weaving Tools | Little Looms Too | Little Looms 3 | Build aTri-Loom 

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Low Cost Weaving Looms

A very low cost way to get started in weaving is to use a frame loom. Frame looms are relatively simple looms that can be used for simple or complex weaving referred to as tapestry weaving.

Here is a couple of sites to get you enough info to get you started.

Weaving Loom Sites

A Simple Frame For Experiments (!)
http://www.marlamallett.com/loom.htm

Awesome pictorial of Navajo Loom Weaving
http://www.taostradingpost.com/weaving/loom.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's a site showing how to build a spinning wheel using plastic PVC pipe,
a bicycle wheel, a pulley and a knitting needle, plus info on how to use it.
http://www.pjsadventures.com/DragonsKeep/personal/PVCWheel.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Years ago, like way back about 10 years ago when the web was a new thing. I had plans for making a PVC wheel. The plans never did print out correctly.

I had forgot about this thread. Thanks for resurrecting it Franco :goodjob:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

You're welcome.

I'll try to add to it periodically. Of course, everyone is invited contribute whatever they like, as long as it is DIY and/or cheap fiber related stuff

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, you are right! I have some things I will contribute but I need to have some quality time on the computer first


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Making a CD Drop Spindle is an easy way to get started spinning fiber.

The spindles are a little heavier than some people like,
but the price is right!

Check out these sites.

Richard R Danielson and Karen F. Danielson
Good info on making a drop spindle with compact discs (CD).
http://danielson.laurentian.ca/qualityoflife/Fulltext/Textiles/Making_a_cd_drop_spindle.htm

Also see Interweave's website for CD spindle info
http://www.interweave.com/spin/projects/cdspindles.pdf

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Card or Tablet Weaving for belts and straps
Very old process. Very low tech.

Primitive.org site
http://www.primitive.org/weaving.htm

Basic Tablet Weaving
http://www.stringpage.com/tw/basictw.html

Tablet Woven Leashes
by Linda Hendrickson 
Weave a custom leash for your favorite four-legged friend using 
Linda Hendricksonâs inventive tablet-weaving techniques. 
This project would also make terrific belts or bag straps. 
http://www.interweave.com/weave/projects_articles/tablet_leash.pdf

Also search the internet for "card weaving" or "tablet weaving"

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are a few more tablet/card weaving sites. There is also a card weaving group on Ravelry for those on there.

http://www.lindahendrickson.com/links.htm#TABLET WEAVING

http://www.weavershand.com/

http://www.textilelinks.com/weave/tablet.html

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Olympus/9100/tabweaving.htm


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Nellie said:


> How about a question?
> 
> My drive belt broke. What can I use that I already have around the house? The groove in the wheel is smooth, and I've got some cotton yarn doing the job now, but it slips a bit. The old one was plastic of some sort. Ashford kiwi style spinning wheel. Single treadle.


I'm thinking if your belt might have been a clear round belt? If so, I hope you saved it. All you have to do is heat it back up again over a candle, gas stove or whatever and "mend" it back together. You might want to have a small cup of water handy to dip it in if the rubber start to burn... should be fine, jest needs mending... good luck


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Here are a few more tablet/card weaving sites.


Those are some good sites!

I will try band weaving as soon as I finish the denim rag rug project I have on my Ericka loom.

Or maybe just build a little band weaving frame and start card weaving.

Nothing wrong with two or more projects in process at the same time, yes?

Thanks!
Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have several sites for Inkle weaving too and I believe a link or two for making your own Inkle loom. Let me take a look. Backstrap looms work the same way those are easy to make too. I'll be back when I find the links.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Inkle weaving links

http://saralamb.blogspot.com/2006/05/inkle-weaving-101.html

http://www.inkleweaving.com/index.html

http://www.earthguild.com/products/riff/rinkle.htm

Making an Inkle loom

http://www.ehow.com/how_2084045_make-inkle-loom.html

http://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/monographs/amm_inkl.pdf

Yahoo group for Inkle weaving. There are more good links and information on this group.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/inkle_weaving/


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

String Heddles are fun!

Alaskan Fiber Arts
Miscellaneous tips for weavers:
Make your own string heddles, loopers, using thrum & more
http://wovenfibers.com/tips01.html

Repair String Heddles here
Ruth Stowe's Weaving World
http://www.weavingworld.ca/tips.htm

Wikipedia has a picture of a loom 
that uses string heddles
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heddle#String_heddles

Wanna see some more looms with string heddles?
Check these youtube videos

Rosa Marina Mux and her daughter weaving on a foot loom
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vg3hiWgGmCA[/ame]

MÃ©tier a tisser
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02BcvLPNJwY[/ame]

Easter Weaving Room, Baguio City, Philippines
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=qbqDBr2-MFo[/ame]

Kente Cloth Weaving
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bzd5HFo9MKs[/ame]

Some string heddles are single loops on a lease stick

Weaving in the "Chicken Village"
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=2EbFLecVBgg&[/ame]

Traditional Hand Weaving Songket Making, Lombok, Indonesia
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wLIJHmnBgnM[/ame]

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got this in my mail box this morning, I didn't know you were on the small_loom Yahoo group.

Thanks for the info, I've bookmarked them all.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> I got this in my mail box this morning, I didn't know you were on the small_loom Yahoo group.


Yes, I'm on there. Weaving and spinning is a logical progression from our Angora rabbit hobby. 

Now that I have found out about shafts and string heddles, I need to learn about beater bars. Got any DIY links for beater bars?

Have a good day!
Franco Rios

1Samuel 17:4-7 "...a mighty man went out from the...Philistines named Goliath...the staff of his spear was like the beam of a loom..."


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Depending on the type of weaving you do you can by a comb to beat with. I have one I got used on eBay and I also have what used to be called an afro pick, I think they are just called hair picks now. Both work well for packing down weft.

Let me look through my links and see what I can come up with for you.

ETA: Here is a link to some really good info. I haven't checked them all out but I'm sure you will find a lot to keep you busy for a bit anyway. http://www.allfiberarts.com/cs/weaveinfo.htm

Here are a few others that may inspire you. http://www.freedomweavers.com/index.htm http://teacherweb.com/MA/BelmontStreet/SusanGardner/ap1.stm
http://www.saltspringweaving.com/
http://www.saorinomori.com/ENGLISH_PAGE/eng.index.html

You may also think about joining Ravelry. You can sign up at Ravelry.com Don't be scared about the waiting list it usually goes by quickly. Once you get there let me know and I can direct you to some of the weaving groups.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I found a link that shows how to make a simple reed / beater bar.

How to make a 2 harness tabletop loom
www.bobscrafts.com/bobstuff/2-h-loom.htm 

How to make a reed/beater bar
http://www.bobscrafts.com/bobstuff/reed.htm

How to make string heddles
http://www.bobscrafts.com/bobstuff/heddles.htm

He also shows how to make a rigid heddle from popsicle sticks
More of a "toy" quality, but enough to demonstrate the principle involved

How to make a backstrap loom w/rigid heddle
http://www.bobscrafts.com/bobstuff/backstrp.htm

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Carding wool with dog rakes and slicker brushes. 

I have used dog slicker brushes as hand cards to process wool and it
can be done, if you are patient. Carding is a great excuse for sitting
in front of the TV or watching DVDs.

I would sit down with a paper grocery sack of washed wool on one side
and empty paper grocery sack on the other side. Make little mini batts
with the slickers and put those in the empty bag. Be sure to have 3 or
4 empty bags on hand because the fluffy mini batts will take up much
more room than the washed wool.

If you are really in need of obsessive compulsive activity, use dog
rakes to pick the wool first, then use the slickers to make mini batts.

You can use a c-clamp to attach one rake or slicker to a table, to
reduce the wear/tear on your hands.

Do not do this activity on the good sofa or wearing good pants. Put down a cloth if you do it over the carpet. Much dust and Vegetation Matter (VM) will fall out of your wool no matter how well you washed it.

It was this activity that allowed me to whole heartedly give my lovely
wife Tracy permission to shop for a drum carder when she asked. We now
have a Strauch Petite.

But I still plan to use my rakes and slickers just to keep my hand in.
At least I have been using rakes to pick the wool before putting
through the carder.

Dog rakes can cost less than $10 each. Slickers cost around $10 to $15 each, compared to $50 to $100 and more for a pair of regular wool cards and/or combs.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Weaving on a Cardboard Loom
by Eva Joan Henderson

I just added it to my web page
http://rabbitgeek.com/links_fiber.html

I made the doc into a pdf file so it should play on any computer.

Thank you Joan!

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

